# New Guy! what gear do I need?



## piperpilot3tk (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, I have been reading this site for a few weeks and finally joined.

I am not new to hunting, but I am new to predator hunting. So I need advice on gear and techinques. I am looking at buying a FoxPro caller, and I have narrowed it down to the Fury and the CS-24B. As far as rifles go I have several rifles to chose from, including several ARs and bolt actions. If you had a choice between an AR and a Tikka T3 .25-06 which would you use?

I live in S.E. Georgia and while I have seen packs of coyotes in several different areas, I dont know what the population density is, and I dont know how successful my coyote hunitng will be but I will definately give it a go. If the coyotes dont work out there are lots of bobcats, raccoons, fox and pigs to shoot! I look forward to learning from all of you.

Mike.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Mike. I'd get the fury and take out the Tikka.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum piperpilot3tk.

It would depend on the areas you have to hunt, if it would lead to long range(300yds + ) I'd definitly take the Tikka. That 25-06 will reach out and touch them for sure. For short range work a short barreled AR would be more maneuverable and give quicker followups. For really thick and close work a shotgun may be the ticket. As for callers take your pick either of them will do an outstanding job for you.


----------



## piperpilot3tk (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, great to be here. I should have the guns covered, just have to try some in action and figure out what I prefer I guess. No preferences as to which caller? I feel like the CS-24 may be built better than the Fury and louder, but thee built in cone speaker of the Fury would be nice for pig noises. I have been told that the speaker of the CS-24 actually is capable of producing the low frequency sounds. Anyone ever try the low frequency calls such as pig grunts or bear growls with a horn speaker?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome piperpilot3tk ! Sounds like Don has you covered. I'm not familiar with either caller.


----------

